# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Push Rods replacements - Anyone advise?

## gonzo84

Hi, 

I have a MoniMini Delta and whilst I know its only a intro style printer its really ideal for my use due to size & ease of use ETC.

I have recently noticed some small inconsistency with some printers so did some investigating and noticed some of the trackrods bearings are loose.

Unfortunately I can only find one website with replacements (of the complete effector kit) and there in US which would be £35 shipping to UK.

But, I'm sure these must be your typical track rod ends from RC car/plane stuff? Surly I can find some similar replacements and some threaded rod to make up my own? My only issues is working out what they are, so was wondering if anyone might know?

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=33688 <- this is the replacement kit in US.

https://www.monoprice.uk/products/mo...er-uk-open-box <- this is the printer.

Thanks
Andy

----------

